# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Ica emprende búsqueda de soluciones contra el agotamiento de sus aguas subterráneas

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Guillermo Payet, presidente de la Junta de Usuarios de las Aguas Subterráneas de Ica* *ICA EMPRENDE BUSQUEDA DE SOLUCIONES CONTRA EL AGOTAMIENTO DE SUS AGUAS SUBTERRANEAS*  *Por: José Calderón (Agronegociosperú.org)*   A Ica, la locomotora de las agroexportaciones del Perú, se le acaba el tiempo para salvar sus aguas subterráneas. La urgencia es tal que sus agricultores empiezan a mostrar síntomas de desesperación. Por lo pronto han creado, además de las ya existentes, una nueva Junta de Usuarios de Agua del Subsuelo de Ica, cuyo primer presidente, Guillermo Payet, ha dicho que su objetivo principal es cuidar lo poco que queda del recurso y ver como reinyectar lo que se pueda a su subsuelo.  Uno de los factores por los cuales se acaba el agua en el subsuelo de Ica, informó, es el desperdicio de las aguas superficiales. Para nosotros, que este año se hayan ido 80 millones de metros cúbicos del valle de Ica, nos desespera porque esa agua la hemos podido usar para infiltrarla por el subsuelo, dijo.   La crisis es una suma de equivocaciones, incluso una mezcla de vanidad e improvisación de las gestiones municipales de la cuenca de los ríos que alimentan a Ica. Existe cerca de una decena de puentes cuyas bases obstruyen el paso del caudal. Esto, naturalmente disminuye una adecuada filtración del recurso.  Una de las medidas estudiadas para reinyectar el agua al subsuelo es tomar lo que ya se tiene. El río La Achirana es para nosotros una red de cauces que nos permite inyectar agua a través de ella, explicó.  Los agricultores muestran su preocupación máxima por este problema y Federico Vaccari Cussianovich, presidente de la Junta de Regantes de Villacuri, ha dado un mensaje claro de la gravedad de los hechos. Si alguien piensa que el problema aún está por llegar se equivoca, el problema ya lo tenemos y está acá, dijo refiriéndose a la crisis del agua.  *SOLUCION EN LOS ANDES*  El vecino departamento de Huancavelica, en los Andes del sur, es el manante de agua de Ica. No obstante, los productores de alpacas de estas zonas piensan que el desvío de las aguas para Ica podría afectar a los humedales que alimentan a sus camélidos. Por si fuera poco, los antropólogos en un análisis de los mitos de estas comunidades creen que el reino de los chankas, nació muy oportunamente en la laguna de Ccaracocha.  Los campesinos no están desarmados, y en menos de una década han conseguido reclutar o ser reclutados- por una suma de ONGs y obtenido hasta un fallo no vinculante- del Tribunal Latinoamericano de Aguas- en contra del proyecto Tambo Ccaracocha, la gran esperanza de agua de Ica.  El Proyecto Especial Tambo Ccaracocha, cuya inversión bordea los U$ 300 millones, consiste en la construcción de 73 kilómetros del canal de colector de Incahuasi, que permitirá el transvase desde la laguna de Choclococha hacia la vertiente del Pacífico, es decir al río Ica.  Recientemente el Banco Mundial aprobó un crédito de 45 millones de soles para mejorar la gestión del agua en algunas de las más de cien cuencas que bañan la desértica costa peruana. La cuenca de Ica y Huancavelica fue una de las pocas elegidas. Sin embargo, Payet dice que aunque el gobierno regional de Ica ha decidido firmar el memorando de entendimiento, uno de los requisitos para el desembolso del BM, Huancavelica no ha dado muestras de querer hacerlo. Payet visiona que de no firmar este acuerdo, con el cual todos los usuarios de la cuenca, iqueños y huancavelicanos, se beneficiarían, se podría perder esta oportunidad ya que muchas otras cuencas están dispuestas a un entendimiento interregional.  Añade que no entiende cómo las poblaciones altas están tan poco enteradas de los enormes beneficios para el Perú de lo que han sido la actividad agroexportadora de Ica, y observa con asombro la capacidad mediática de los pobladores de los alrededores de la laguna Ccaracocha, que acaban de estrenar un costoso video documental sobre el agua.  Pese a la problemática, el gobierno hace oídos sordos al conflicto, posiblemente amenazado por muchos otros que se vienen suscitando en el Perú profundo.   Lo concreto es que si no se soluciona este problema, la crisis tenderá a agudizarse, y cuando se decida hacer los reservorios y desvíos de agua de Huancavelica, tal vez sea demasiado tarde.  *VITUPERIOS CONTRA LA LEY DE RECURSOS HIDRICOS*  El prejuicio contra la recientemente creada Ley de Recursos Hídricos es otro factor que reaparece amenazadoramente. Hace unas semanas manifestantes de Cusco se opusieron a la construcción de una central hidroeléctrica en Sicuani, pese a que dentro del proyecto la concesionaria Engel se comprometía a dar riego a unas 6,000 hectáreas. Los comités de lucha regionales culparon a la Ley de Recursos Hídricos de querer privatizar el agua y de buscar venderla en botellitas a España.   Payet opina que hay mucho vituperio contra esta ley. El artículo segundo de la ley dice que no hay propiedad privada sobe el agua y no sé en que otro idioma esta escrito, señala.  Agrega a esto que el artículo 22 dice que el agua es patrimonio de la nación, el dominio de ella es inalienable e imprescriptible, de uso publico, ni de un fundo ni de una comunidad y su administración solo puede ser entregada en armonía con el bien común.  Asimismo recuerda que según la nueva ley la administración de agua es por cuenca, ya no es por valle, y la cuenca Ica es una cuenca interregional.  El agua que llega al valle de Ica viene de lluvias, reservorios y lagunas de Huancavelica, por eso la ley considera que la creación de un Consejo de Cuenca interregional es urgente.  Sostiene, además, que se debe de hacer un diálogo con nuestros hermanos andinos, con las comunidades que están naciente de la cuenca sostiene.   Frente a la desinformación sobre la nueva Ley de Recursos Hídricos, Payet piensa que es hora de hacer algo, como lo viene haciendo la comunidad de Carhuancho, en Huancavelica, donde han hecho un documental en defensa del agua que riega a estas comunidades andinas.  Finalmente, Payet indica que es importante sancionar a quien no cumple sus obligaciones de pago por el agua, como obliga el nuevo reglamento de la ley. No obstante, encuentra contradicciones al no estar incluidas en la misma ley en el cobro coactivo a las juntas de usuarios.  *SIGUEN PERFORACIONES*  Pero contra todo lo que pudiera suponerse, Ica de un clima y luminosidad milagrosos para la agricultura, sigue siendo un imán para empresas de este rubro, que siguen llegando y a las cuales se les da la bienvenida, aunque parezca irresponsable ir a invertir en un lugar donde se acababa el agua.  Me parecería irresponsable que alguien invierta fondos en un lugar donde está cantado que estamos necesitando más agua de la que ingresa al subsuelo, dijo en un reciente foro en Ica dedicado al crucial tema del agua.  La guerra al mal uso del recurso ha empezado y en este sentido, Payet no duda en acusar a los que llegan a abrir nuevos pozos en Ica, incluso con equipos de perforación de gran envergadura. Dijo que hacía unas semanas, descubrieron a una empresa haciendo dos pozos ilegales. La empresa fue denunciada ante la novísima Autoridad Local del Agua (ANA), y la Fiscalía, y finalmente se ordenó el cierre de los pozos.  Hasta hace poco no existía un marco legal que obligue a los usuarios a una racionalización y a un equitativo uso del agua. El Congreso peruano creó hace un año la Ley de Recursos Hídricos en reemplazo de la Ley General de aguas, creada por decreto hacía 40 años, durante la dictadura del general Juan Velasco Alvarado. Para Payet esta nueva ley, -que se encuentra en vías de ser reglamentada- es una herramienta fundamental paRa salvar el agua del subsuelo de Ica.   Los agroexportadores han invertido millones en organizar sus cultivos con moderna tecnología. Pese a esto, el desorden cunde en el uso de las aguas de subsuelo. Basta decir que hasta hace unos meses nadie pagaba un solo centavo por las aguas subterráneas. Hoy en día, los mismos agroexportadores de zonas como Villacuri, una de las mayores concentraciones de cultivos agroexportables del Perú, han acordado imponerse un autogravamen por el agua, y esperan que otros hagan lo mismo.  Payet estima que esto no es suficiente, sino que se necesita además un conjunto de medidas concretas. Una de ellas es apelar a la ANA para hacer un inventario de todos los pozos existentes en Ica con miras a su formalización. Apoyado en las vistas espaciales de Google Earth , Payet, muestra la aridez alrededor de los pozos secos. Sobre este panorama, crecer se hace imposible sin la captación de más agua.    _Presidentes de las Juntas de Regantes de Ica acompañando al congresista Rafael Yamashiro (centro) en foro Buscando Soluciones a la crisis del Agua en Ica._    _Discurso de Guido Bocchio,_ _presidente del Comité de Agua de la Sociedad Nacional de Minería, Petróleo y Energía_  *"Creo que hay que optimizar la gestión de la veda"*   Los gobiernos regionales tienen la obligación de tomar participación en la solución de los problemas del agua. Con el dinero del canon aportado por la minería pueden viabilizarse parte de las soluciones. Las preocupaciones de Ica son las mismas que hoy en día hay en Yemen o en India. Respetar la nueva Ley de Recursos Hídricos y participar en su reglamentación, son algunas de las expresiones vertidas por el presidente del Comité de Aguas de la Sociedad Nacional de Minería, Guido Bocchio Carbajal, durante su participación en el reciente foro, Enfrentando el Problema de Escasez de Agua en Ica y Proponiendo Soluciones , realizado en la ciudad de Ica. A continuación, la exposición que brindó ante agricultores, autoridades, y juntas de usuarios.  *Minería y agricultura: los mismos problemas*  El tema que nos convoca es un tema de la máxima importancia. La Sociedad Nacional de Minería Petróleo y Energía tiene un Comité del Agua que me honro en presidir y ustedes se preguntarán que hace un minero hablando a los agricultores sobre un tema que conocen tanto. Debo reconocer que eso es así, pero con modestia vamos a tratar de aportar algunas de las cosas sobre algo que creo que nos identifica, y es el agua.   Ustedes saben que los mineros son muy criticados por que muchas veces se dice, y creo injustamente, que no hacemos buen uso del agua por que la contaminamos.  Creo que esto ya es historia. La minería hoy en día cumple un rol importante en el desarrollo del Perú y, justamente, lo que se está tratando en estos últimos años es de aportar al desarrollo usando bien los recursos naturales. La tierra, el agua en particular, que es un elemento estratégico.  Estoy seguro que comparten la idea con la minería- que si no tuvieran agua no tendrían cómo producir. En la minería pasa lo mismo. En tal sentido, creo que tenemos un punto de identidad y lo tenemos que resaltar. Lo que si les puedo contar es que ante la gravedad de los hechos que ustedes están viviendo, no están solos. Hay otras realidades como la de Tacna, y son dramáticas las circunstancias. La Autoridad Nacional del Agua también es un actor fundamental en proceso de cambio.  *Ica: el conocimiento su mejor arma*  Hay una realidad mundial. En febrero de este año estuvimos en el V Foro Mundial del Agua y vimos que las preocupaciones de Ica son las mismas que pueden existir en Yemén o en la India, como en Tacna: El tema del agua superficial y el del agua subterránea, con un gran potencial de desarrollo, pero también con problemas de contaminación y sobreexplotación. Estos son temas que se ven día a día.   En un reporte realizado por el Banco Mundial, por la Global Water Partnership, que hizo junto a la Intendencia de Recursos Hídricos el año 2008, vemos un buen diagnóstico del estado de las aguas subterráneas en el país con énfasis en los valles de Lambayeque e Ica. Leyendo ese documento uno puede darse cuenta de que son, no obstante sus problemas, dos cuencas privilegiadas que están aproximándose al conocimiento, que es un tema fundamental en el agua, y que, paradójicamente, es la falta de conocimiento muchas veces lo que impide una buena gestión del agua.   Ustedes están algunos pasos adelante, respecto de otras cuencas en el país, para poder adoptar soluciones inteligentes en este tema.   Otra de las fuentes de información son la Política y Estrategia Nacional de Gestión de los Recursos Hídricos elaborada años atrás y actualizada en febrero de este año. Es un documento guía que espera su aplicación, y al cual se refirió la Autoridad Nacional del Agua, y creo que debe partir de un mayor desarrollo de las aguas subterráneas sobre las cuales no se tiene un gran conocimiento a nivel país, aunque a nivel de Ica la situación por el contrario es diferente, por que se tiene mayor conocimiento.  Otro tema es la misma Ley de Recursos Hídricos, que tiene un capítulo sobre las aguas subterráneas, y con mucha novedad y posibilidad de aplicación a Ica, y por supuesto. También otra fuente- se encuentra en la lectura de los diversos dispositivos que se han expedido, algunos incrementando, modificando y precisando el régimen de veda.   Yo he les he escuchado poco sobre este régimen a ustedes, pero pienso que este debe ser estudiado y repotenciado.  *Medidas a tomar*   ¿Qué medidas se deben tomar para lograr una gestión eficiente del agua? Fue la primea de las peguntas hechas por el congresista Rafael Yamashiro.  En primer lugar, el conocimiento. Ustedes están cerca a dar el paso a una tecnificación total en el uso integrado del agua tanto superficial como subterránea. No hay que descuidar esta doble visión y, por supuesto, ustedes están haciendo un desarrollo agrario que enorgullece al país y creo que puede ser perfeccionado. Sin embargo, hay que hacer algunos tipos de inversiones, hay que definir esta gestión integrada de aguas superficiales y subterráneas.   Había leído que los usuarios están impulsando un estudio sobre el manejo integral del acuífero del valle de Ica. Acuérdense que los estudios no pueden ser de parte, requieren una autorización de parte de la autoridad que le de el valor oficial de tal manera que este buen esfuerzo privado debe conjugarse con la intervención de la autoridad a los efectos de tener una buena herramienta de diagnóstico sino de prognosis.  *Mecanismos de medición*  Igualmente es importante, fundamental, no he escuchado nada al respecto, el tema de los mecanismos de medición y control aparejado de sanciones. La Ley general de Aguas, que nos estuvo rigiendo por casi 40 años, si tenía ya mecanismos de medición y control. Caudalómetros o caudalímetros son los mecanismos que debieran tener cada uno de los pozos de producción, de tal manera de que es algo en lo cual hay que hacer mucho énfasis, al margen de las medidas que se tengan que cumplir, y es una obligación que debiera tener cada usuario, y no solo para las aguas subterráneas sino también para las superficiales.  *Información*  Otra de las cosas donde la ANA tiene un gran rol que cumplir es la información, que veo que en Ica es abundante. Es fundamental hacer una planificación privada y pública. La planificación es un principio recogido en esta nueva Ley de Recursos Hídricos. Por lo que he escuchado, hay buenas expectativas en que puedan unir esfuerzos. Hay que generar infraestructura para incrementar la oferta.   El decaimiento y el abatimiento de la napa acuífera están generando una necesidad de oferta, una mayor dotación de agua, por que de lo contrario, como he escuchado, estaríamos ante una situación de colapso. Si no se recarga el acuífero el diagnóstico es muy malo hacia adelante.  No hay que dejar de cumplir con la nueva Ley de Recursos Hídricos y su reglamento. Creo que hay mucha informalidad, por lo que creo que hay que pasar hacia un tema de formalización en cuanto a la infraestructura y los usos. Distingamos, una cosa es tener una autorización para perforar y tener una obra hidráulica, como es un pozo hidráulico, como es un piezómetro, y otra cosa distinta es tener el derecho a usar el agua. De tal manera que hay que pensar, a nivel de todos los peruanos, en que tenemos la obligación de tener una autorización para perforar y tener ese depósito operando, así como para usar el agua que sacamos del subsuelo. Pienso que es fundamental reforzar el rol de la ANA y, por supuesto, de la Autoridad Local del Agua del valle del Río Seco y del río Ica, respectivamente, hasta que operen las Autoridades Administrativas del Agua y los Consejos de Cuencas.  *Más estudios de la napa*  Revisando la organización del Instituto Nacional de Recursos Naturales y el rol que jugaba el Pronasub, este organismo que se dedicaba al estudio de las aguas subterráneas, y me preguntaba si el ingeniero Abelardo De La Torre, le tenia como un elemento a considerar un brazo técnico que apoye estos esfuerzos.  Ya hablando de las propuestas básicas en el tema local, de la problemática de las aguas subterráneas en Ica, creo que hay que optimizar la gestión de la veda. No he escuchado hablar mucho acerca del régimen de veda en el que se encuentran, que me hace recordar los graves problemas que hace años pude ver en México, haciendo una consultoría para la Organización Metereológica Mundial y el nivel de sobreexplotación en el campo había llegado, por ejemplo, a saturar las pistas y las veredas en las ciudades. Ustedes no quieren eso por que viven en la ciudad cercana al campo. De tal manera de que este régimen de veda busca que se eviten estas circunstancias. Tal vez no han visto ustedes lo peor, pero creo que tal vez con este régimen de veda y todas esas precisiones ustedes lo puedan evitar.  Como se ha dicho, la nueva Ley de Recursos Hídricos trae una propuesta novedosa. Y esto es la Gestión Integrada de los Recursos Hídricos. Yo voy a intentar una definición por que la ley no la tiene. Es el uso y gestión sostenible del agua. Es decir, el agua debe servirnos hoy pero debemos de pensar en nuestros nietos. Debe de ser multisectorial. Hoy en día tenemos una ley que no piensa solo en el uso agrario o solamente en el uso poblacional, o en el minero. Piensa en todos ellos a la vez. Y la Gestión de Cuencas es todo eso, coordinado con los bienes asociados, los cauces, el canto rodado que viene con el río, maximizando sus valores, y esta es una perspectiva a tener en cuenta siempre. Económica, social y ambiental dentro de un sistema administrado por la ANA con la participación de los usuarios y principalmente por cuencas.   *Como generar consensos*  Respondiendo a la segunda pregunta del Congresista Yamashiro. ¿Cual es el ambiente propicio para lograr consensos? Como abogado digo, respetando el marco legal, perfectible por supuesto. Dentro de ese marco, si es que no estamos de acuerdo o si podemos mejorar, el régimen de veda. Esto, obviamente, considerando que el acuífero de Ica está en riesgo.  Se me ocurría que lo que se necesita para Ica es un buen Plan de Gestión, pero no solamente para Ica, sino también para Huancavelica. Y allí viene el gran reto. Hemos visto en los gráficos mostrados por el señor Guillermo Payet, cuan clara es la necesidad de convivencia entre dos pueblos hermanos como Ica y Huancavelica. Hay que pensar así y hay que planearlo juntos. De lo contrario la planificación que haga Ica no sirve de nada. Si no tiene la fuente no van a poder hacer uso de la parte del destino de esa agua. Y para eso se necesita la participación de los usuarios y de las autoridades.   *Terminemos con enfrentamiento entre agro y minería, dice Guido Bocchio de SNMPE*  *Mucha gente que se opone a la Ley de Recursos Hídricos no la ha leído*  *¿Por que en estos momentos se encuentra a la Sociedad nacional de Mineria abriéndose paso al lado del sector agrario?* La minería como dije en la conferencia ha sido muchas veces acusada de dos cosas, sobreexplotación y contaminación. Y en particular la gran minería ha recibido esas calificaciones muy injustamente. Han pasado más de 15 años del boom minero y la Sociedad Nacional de Minería, liderando los esfuerzos propios en cada empresa donde hay equipos multisectoriales dedicados a la gestión del agua, ha creado un Comité del Agua, que me honro en presidir. La idea es que se difundan conocimientos, se acerque el gremio a los problemas del agua y podamos resolver este, muchas veces interesado, enfrentamiento entre el agro y la minería.   Nosotros propugnamos un buen uso del agua, y creemos que no hay razón para no convivir agro y minería. Nos invitan a foros y acudimos, venimos con un mensaje abierto, basado en la legislación, en la gestión eficiente del agua, tratamos de resolver los problemas, no hay nada perfecto, estamos en proceso de ir mejorando.  *¿Cuando habla de que se debería aplicar la veda del agua en Ica nos puede precisar un poco más acerca de esto?* Ica está basada en un régimen de veda con respecto a sus aguas subterráneas. A nivel nacional existen también otros regímenes de veda. Ahora, para esto hay un marco legal que es la Ley de Aguas ya derogada y la nueva Ley de Recursos Hídricos. Ambas recogen este régimen de vedas, que es un régimen de restricción del aprovechamiento de las aguas, y por oto lado, y eso es lo fundamental, la prohibición de nuevos otorgamientos de derechos.  *¿Qué opina de que el La Convención con dinero de Camisea se esté transformando el agro, y creando una carretera de salida a Lima que ahorra 400 kilometros de flete de esta zona tan productiva y aislada?* Magnifico. La Ley del Canon establece que se pueden utilizar estos recursos. Lamentablemente todavía se siguen haciendo monumentos al árbitro, a la maca, con dinero del canon. Esa es la forma equivocada. Pero creo que en el Perú está empezando a primar el sentido común y atendiéndose las necesidades de infraestuctura básica y de desarrollo, como carreteras, infraestructura hidráulica, vial, usando el canon que así lo permite la ley. Lo que falta todavía es dar un paso más. Permitir que hayan más asociaciones, no bajo el régimen actual. Hay que mejorar el régimen, por el cual la empresa minera se involucre más, por ejemplo en obras de inversión con proyectos regionales o locales.  *¿Ve realista o ha visto en algún lugar del mundo una junta de usuarios de aguas conformada con agricultores y mineros?* Si. En México hay juntas de usuarios conde coexisten en el uso. Y el requisito de esta ley es que se comparta una infraestructura hidráulica en común. Podrían haber casos en que compartiendo un río, por ejemplo, existan mineros agricultores y, por supuesto, poblaciones. Eso es posible.  *¿Cree que debe mejorar la comunicación acerca de lo que es la Nueva ley de Recursos Hídricos ante las amenazas que existen ahora?* Definitivamente. El conocimiento es fundamental. En el Perú, donde la gente no entiende lo que lee, según refieren las estadísticas de Naciones Unidas y otras entidades. Hay mucha gente que no ha leído la Ley de Recursos Hídricos y esa es mucha de la gente que está criticándola.   *¿En este caso la Sociedad Nacional de Minería Petróleo y Energía estaría dispuesta a dar un paso más en su difusión?* Este no es el primer paso que hemos dado. Estamos involucrados en este proceso. Hemos organizado una capacitación para los funcionarios de la ANA y las ALAS para que puedan conocer la gestión del agua en la minería, la energía y los hidrocarburos, como una apertura. Realmente hay que buscar eficiencias.     *Temas relacionados:*  *Abelardo de la Torre: Presidente de la ANA:* "Queremos que comprendan que la Ley del Agua les va favorecer"   *Congresista Rafael Yamashiro* Ica necesita el trasvase de las aguas del río Pampas de HuancavelicaTemas similares: ASESORAMIENTO EN AGUAS SUBTERRANEAS ASESARAMIENTO  EN AGUAS SUBTERRANEAS ¿Cómo obtener mejores resultados búsqueda? Busqueda proveedores MANGO - CEBOLLA(Roja/Amarilla) para EXPORTACION Ingemmet prepara Mapa Hidrogeológico del Perú para conocer todas las fuentes subterráneas de agua del país

----------

